# Placenta Abruption



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

Stupid me had a "6" week (really 8 week) follow up appointment with my obstetrician yesterday and forgot to ask her this, so i'm posting my question here. (Posted in midwife section but she is away). I had a complicated pregnancy with placenta previa (bleeds started at 21 weeks..was in and out of the hospital and then admitted until delivery at 28 weeks).  My daughter was born by emergency c-section at 35 weeks due to a huge gush (i.e. bleed) that wasn't stopping.  During the c-section my dr commented that the placenta had abrupted.  Don't know if it means anything but the gush started at 4:30pm that day when i went to the washroom, and along with the gush a HUGE clot came out.  My daughter was born at 8pm that night.

My question is...should i be worried of the effect on the abruption on my dd?  i.e. doesn't this mean that she wasn't getting oxygen for a bit?  She seems ok, although since she is a premie she is behind in things.  eg. she's 9 weeks today, but is very much like a newborn...not really smiling yet or showing signs of recognizing us.  The dr never mentioned any issues due to the abruption but really wanted to be reassured.

Thanks


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hun

sorry for the late reply    things have been very busy with my little man,,,,

how is it going

luv v xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Venity.  Your little guy is a cutie.

My DD seems to be doing ok..but definitely behind.  She's starting to smile and will follow objects with her eyes.  She still though often doesn't look at you when starting to talk to her...but am assuming this is a premie thing?  She sometimes makes the odd cooing noise, but again, not too much from what i remember with my son.


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hun,

sorry i have only just replied but, again things are hard at the moment..... 

theo was born at 36weeks and is really about 4 weeks behind with somethings but you will find your little one will probably do things in her own time...

remember not to compare children as every child is so so different, treat them as their own person but i know this is hard....

hope you are ok

please let me know

luv v xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Venity.  Kara will be 3 months next week.  Still not "talking" much, doesnt reach for objects and doesnt look in direction of a noise, but she is smilimg now, which is fantastic.  As long as she is able to do these things at some point then it doesnt bother me when...just want to know she is healthy and the abruption didnt affect her brain development.  Thanks for sharing your son's experience.


----------

